# Newly "hatched" Crickets..



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 13, 2014)

.. are REALLY tiny! When you live in the woods and it has been "warm and humid" [ unless your home is totally "water-proof" sealed ] .. tiny little critters show up in the early summer. So small they look like the tiny specks in the counter-top............. until they jump!!!

So thought I would see how close I could get with this old "point&shoot" SONY camera.

FIRST.. see how small - my little finger -





Compared to standard steak knife -





A little closer - look at this tiny thing -





It's a cricket -





6 legs and really long antennae -





Look me in the eyes -


----------



## dmmj (Jun 13, 2014)

Man those antenna are long. Must be a freak or something.


----------



## G_Vincey (Jun 13, 2014)

Omg, I freak out if a moth comes in my house, so if I saw one of these things I would freak out.. I hate bugs, ewww, thank god my tortoise is a vegetarian..


----------

